# Payback for Cinderella?



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

A few weeks ago, my work wife told me over lunch that she had tickets for a touring production of a musical version of Cinderella (Rogers and somebody?) playing at a theater downtown. This 50-ish staid professional woman was positively glowing with anticipation at the prospect of seeing this show. Evidently a television version of this play was run every year back in the days of four channels. She sang little songs in the lunchroom. I've never seen her so happy. I was a bit disturbed by the whole thing.

I told my real wife about this behavior when I got home from work. Her eyes also lit up and she began singing songs and dancing around. She then excitedly discovered that a DVD of this show was available on Amazon. Clicked instantly.

Well, it arrived today, and I have been informed that my plans for this evening are to make popcorn and snuggle on the couch and watch this thing with her. Good God.

I figure the only good that can come from this is the opportunity to exact some future consideration from agreeing to do this thing. It's not like I long for her to watch a hockey game with me, or go fishing, or such.

I need advice on what to request in return for this...evening.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Big Dude said:


> Well, it arrived today, and I have been informed that my plans for this evening are to make popcorn and snuggle on the couch and watch this thing with her. Good God.


:lol: Sorry about that Big Dude....You're gonna love this flic. I promise!  



Big Dude said:


> I need advice on what to request in return for this...evening.


Don't concern yourself with that. They'll be trying to figure out how to snap you out of the comma! :sleeping:

Seriously, why do you feel you need a return for watching it? I would HIGHLY recommend you suggest that she invite as many friends over as possible!


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Why don't you ask your work wife?

Or is this a troll post?


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

clipclop2 said:


> Why don't you ask your work wife?
> 
> Or is this a troll post?


I won't see my work wife until Monday. And no, not intended to be a troll post, just a bit tongue in cheek. 

Given both of these women's over the top fascination with this show (and your prickly response ) I thought it best to just ask the bros in the Men's Clubhouse for an appropriate proportional response.

Maybe a few drinks and passing out is the best approach!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll agree Big Dude, 

Not that she has any desire to, I also have no longing for her presence during the hockey game or standing in the surf. 

I would like a private evening at home, ****tails and hot tub included, where I could actually have a cigar without rolling eyes...

Wouldn't mind if she'd sit through "The Searchers" or "Apocalypse Now" without asking when will it be over either.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Big Dude
Id say that cuddling on the sofa watching it, followed by moving the cuddling into the bedroom sounds like a really good way to spend an evening.




Big Dude said:


> A few weeks ago, my work wife told me over lunch that she had tickets for a touring production of a musical version of Cinderella (Rogers and somebody?) playing at a theater downtown. This 50-ish staid professional woman was positively glowing with anticipation at the prospect of seeing this show. Evidently a television version of this play was run every year back in the days of four channels. She sang little songs in the lunchroom. I've never seen her so happy. I was a bit disturbed by the whole thing.
> 
> I told my real wife about this behavior when I got home from work. Her eyes also lit up and she began singing songs and dancing around. She then excitedly discovered that a DVD of this show was available on Amazon. Clicked instantly.
> 
> ...


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very transactional. You do X and hope for sex in return.


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

anchorwatch said:


> Wouldn't mind if she'd sit through "The Searchers" or "Apocalypse Now" without asking when will it be over either.


Even though she knows full well that I'd rather have a colonoscopy than spend my Saturday evening this way, I would never sigh and ***** during the activity. To her credit, she doesn't do that either. 

I think I'll just try to embrace my girlie side. Maybe ask if I can wear some of her panties.


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

clipclop2 said:


> Very transactional. You do X and hope for sex in return.


Believe me, if you knew my situation you would know that one thing I am NOT looking for is sex with my wife!

But I admit I am feeling a bit transactional. Maybe I can hold out for a promise to bake a pie tomorrow while I'm out fishing.

Panties and pie. Maybe this will turn out OK after all.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Big Dude said:


> I think I'll just try to embrace my girlie side. Maybe ask if I can wear some of her panties.


I think you'd be much more rewarded if you stuck up your princely side tonight. That way you might enjoy the evening after the clock strikes 12.

Best


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not a dude but can I suggest you try this?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Its' a couple of hours of your day to make your wife happy. Just do it.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

When I ask my husband to go shopping at the mall, he appears to be happy to do so. When I see him holding my colorful bags and my pocketbook when I go into the dressing room, I just love him so much. He refuses to go shopping with anyone, his mother, or cousins but he will with me. Makes me feel special. 

It is a mystery to me why I like him to come - it may be that I know he is doing it just to make me happy. I do the same to make him happy too. Not necessarily because I like what he likes but its something special just for him. Seeing him happy makes me happy. 

Not really sure what I am trying to say - maybe be happy to make her happy? She knows a guy has no interest in Cinderella but I think for some reason it's important that you do it willingly just because it's her. Makes her feel important to you.


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, the thing is done. It was even worse than I imagined, though that seems impossible. But, as I have learned, impossible things happen evverryyy daaayyy.

I feel unclean and need to get a shower.

(whispers) The horror...the horror.


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm not a guy, but you should definitely cuddle up really close to her on the couch wrap your arms around her.

When Cinderella is in beautiful clothes, kiss your wife's forehead and tell her she more beautiful than Cinderella, even in sweat pants.

When Cinderella is running away from the prince tell your wife that the prince wasn't very smart to let her go, and that if it were you, there's no way you would have let her go, and give your women a kiss on the cheek and a little squeeze so she knows she's in your loving and protecting arms.

When Cinderella goes end up with the prince again, tell your wife you are 1000 times richer than him, because you have her. 
Then kiss her again.

When the movie is over, tell her you can't wait any longer. Kiss her again, then pick her up and carry her to the room.
The end. 

What a beautiful story. And that my friends, is how you get no rejections!


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

Big Dude said:


> Well, the thing is done. It was even worse than I imagined, though that seems impossible. But, as I have learned, impossible things happen evverryyy daaayyy.
> 
> I feel unclean and need to get a shower.
> 
> (whispers) The horror...the horror.



Awe so sad I wrote my advice too late. You could have totally had a wonderful night. Romance movies for women = love time. Love time with in a marriage situation should always = making love. If you would have played it right, so many good things would have happened. 
For women the whole point is, no matter what it is, do you want to spend time with us. Even if it's watching something boring. Well lesson learned, next time be creative! In marriage you have sooo many opportunities to make love, just be creative. Cuddle up real nice and close, slow subtle kisses, whisper some sweet words. You will be in the marriage bed in no time.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, if you're bored, just start 'pressing some buttons'! Sure keeps me from boredom!


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Spending time with your wife is a gift. A gift of your time, where you focus on bonding and enjoying each other's company. 

Gifts are to be given freely. Otherwise it's a business transaction

Don't focus on who did what for whom. 

Unless of course this entire post is tongue in cheek. If so, then a BJ is always a good request.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Big Dude said:


> Believe me, if you knew my situation you would know that one thing I am NOT looking for is sex with my wife!
> 
> But I admit I am feeling a bit transactional. Maybe I can hold out for a promise to bake a pie tomorrow while I'm out fishing.
> 
> Panties and pie. Maybe this will turn out OK after all.


Why don't you want to have the sex with your wife?

My wife often makes me sit through Sound of Music - also a Rodgers and HAMMERSTEIN production. it has nazi bad guys so I enjoy that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Why don't you want to have the sex with your wife?
> 
> *That's a long story!*
> 
> ...


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Big Dude said:


> A few weeks ago, my work wife told me over lunch


What the heck is a work wife?

Are you banging her over the file cabinets?


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

lenzi said:


> What the heck is a work wife?
> 
> Are you banging her over the file cabinets?


She is the woman I have eaten lunch with practically every day for 15 years. She's got my back, I've got hers. Nothing remotely inappropriate.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yuck.


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

clipclop2 said:


> Yuck.


Sheese. Grow up.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

the idea of having a work wife is immature.


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Big Dude said:


> Nothing remotely inappropriate.


Besides calling her your work wife, you mean.


----------



## SmokinHot (Oct 15, 2014)

Big Dude I needed this post. It helped lift me out of a funky mood. There are at least two good things that came out of this. Cinderella was a babe and it wasn't The Sound of Music.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Big Dude said:


> A few weeks ago, my work wife told me over lunch that she had tickets for a touring production of a musical version of Cinderella (Rogers and somebody?) playing at a theater downtown. This 50-ish staid professional woman was positively glowing with anticipation at the prospect of seeing this show. Evidently a television version of this play was run every year back in the days of four channels. She sang little songs in the lunchroom. I've never seen her so happy. I was a bit disturbed by the whole thing.
> 
> I told my real wife about this behavior when I got home from work. Her eyes also lit up and she began singing songs and dancing around. She then excitedly discovered that a DVD of this show was available on Amazon. Clicked instantly.
> 
> ...


Oh wait. I am in the men's club house. I can't say what I was going to say. I hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Big Dude said:


> A few weeks ago, my work wife told me over lunch that she had tickets for a touring production of a musical version of Cinderella


Rodgers and Hammerstein?

I've *despised* that since I was a child. My wife loves it. 

No compensation will be too large. Make her watch The Three Stooges with you :rofl:


----------

